# Therminator



## rude (11/8/10)

Does anyone no where to get the best priced therminator from in the states or elsewhere

cheers rude


----------



## Doogiechap (11/8/10)

rude said:


> Does anyone no where to get the best priced therminator from in the states or elsewhere
> 
> cheers rude



Hi mate sorry I don't have an answer to your actual question but have you seen the table at the bottom of the page of Mashmasters 30 plate chiller ?
It has a pretty interesting comparison that is hard to argue with 
Cheers
Doug


----------



## rude (12/8/10)

Thanks Doug informative as usual

Yes they look good but only 304 grade stainless, $180 versus $195 us but 316 grade

You have me thinking cheers


----------



## kevin_smevin (12/8/10)

rude said:


> Thanks Doug informative as usual
> 
> Yes they look good but only 304 grade stainless, $180 versus $195 us but 316 grade
> 
> You have me thinking cheers



I got mine here http://www.homebrewers.com/category/beerls...eersupplies207/. The price is pretty much the same everywhere within $5. These guys ship internationally though and if you sign up to their mailing list you get a 5 or 10% discount on your first purchase. They're very good to deal with. The therminator is a cracker of a plate chiller. I've never used the other ones, i just know this one works really well. It has the largest surface area for heat exchange on the homebrew market as far as i remember.


----------



## Kleiny (12/8/10)

I asked ibrew for a competitive price seeing as i can order it form overseas and get it to my door way cheaper than there current price. But they would not come to the party.

I know a lot of brewers here have the MM one so maybe search for their results. The mash master ones look good and probably better value.

Kleiny


----------



## kevin_smevin (12/8/10)

Kleiny said:


> I asked ibrew for a competitive price seeing as i can order it form overseas and get it to my door way cheaper than there current price. But they would not come to the party.
> 
> I know a lot of brewers here have the MM one so maybe search for their results. The mash master ones look good and probably better value.
> 
> Kleiny



Just checked the specs and the MM 30 plate has a larger surface area. The only thing i dont like is the barbed connections. It is certainly cheaper then the therminator though.


----------



## razz (12/8/10)

http://www.scintex.com.au/30platebrazedheatexchanger.html
Go the 50 plate!!!!!
316 stainless to boot.


----------



## browndog (12/8/10)

> Yes they look good but only 304 grade stainless



And what pray tell is wrong with 304 grade stainless?


----------



## kenlock (12/8/10)

OT......but a question I've wanted to know for awhile, can heat exchanges be used for a herms. And if so, how would this been achieved?

Cheers Ken


----------



## browndog (12/8/10)

kenlock said:


> OT......but a question I've wanted to know for awhile, can heat exchanges be used for a herms. And if so, how would this been achieved?
> 
> Cheers Ken



It could, but you would need a second pump to pump the heated water around and a heat source to heat the water. Much easier the traditional way.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## kenlock (12/8/10)

browndog said:


> It could, but you would need a second pump to pump the heated water around and a heat source to heat the water. Much easier the traditional way.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



I was contemplating this option as I, no doubt like others, are daunted by the prospect, don't have the skills or time to make a herms. Looking for that off the shelf option.


----------



## browndog (12/8/10)

kenlock said:


> I was contemplating this option as I, no doubt like others, are daunted by the prospect, don't have the skills or time to make a herms. Looking for that off the shelf option.



Honestly kenlock, it is not that hard to make a HERMs as I am sure a lot of guys on this forum would testify.


----------



## kenlock (12/8/10)

browndog said:


> Honestly kenlock, it is not that hard to make a HERMs as I am sure a lot of guys on this forum would testify.



Understand Browndog, and do intend to give it a crack soon. But I'm sure you appreciate the other perspecitive, too. Cheers.

Back OT will have to investigate all the options above. Looking at bringing a wort chiller back from my holiday in the States for the GABF 2010.


----------



## rude (12/8/10)

Just see 304 grade at work & it does stain ,rust on the surface as in stainless J-boxes

Im sure it would suffice

Hey Razz they look the go glad I asked cheers mate.


----------



## browndog (12/8/10)

rude said:


> Just see 304 grade at work & it does stain ,rust on the surface as in stainless J-boxes
> 
> Im sure it would suffice
> 
> Hey Razz they look the go glad I asked cheers mate.



Mate, I have two MM chillers and there is absolutely no problem with them. If you were going to chill with brine or a caustic solution you might be better with 316, but otherwise, I'd go for the mashmaster unit.


----------



## RussTaylor (12/8/10)

kenlock said:


> OT......but a question I've wanted to know for awhile, can heat exchanges be used for a herms. And if so, how would this been achieved?
> 
> Cheers Ken



Like this? http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=585148


----------



## rude (12/8/10)

no worries Brown Dog but after seeing Razz's post the scintex chiller looks pretty good

50 plates at $171 to youre door & Aussie too

Whats youre thoughts on this chiller mate youre opinion is greatly appreciated


----------



## kenlock (12/8/10)

RussTaylor said:


> Like this? http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=585148



Thanks RussTaylor, I've seen and read plenty about making a herms with a copper coil. Which require skill and time.

My questions was directed towards an 'off the shelf' heat exchanger, and whether that was practicle.

Cheers Ken


----------



## browndog (12/8/10)

rude said:


> no worries Brown Dog but after seeing Razz's post the scintex chiller looks pretty good
> 
> 50 plates at $171 to youre door & Aussie too
> 
> Whats youre thoughts on this chiller mate youre opinion is greatly appreciated




They look pretty good Rude.


----------



## RussTaylor (12/8/10)

kenlock said:


> Thanks RussTaylor, I've seen and read plenty about making a herms with a copper coil. Which require skill and time.
> 
> My questions was directed towards an 'off the shelf' heat exchanger, and whether that was practicle.
> 
> Cheers Ken



Take another look, that's what my system is - I'm pretty sure I linked to my post with the picture of my setup. It has a march pump and washing machine pump with an off the shelf heat exchanger.


----------



## kenlock (13/8/10)

RussTaylor said:


> Take another look, that's what my system is - I'm pretty sure I linked to my post with the picture of my setup. It has a march pump and washing machine pump with an off the shelf heat exchanger.



Yes, see it now. Obviously, I didn't go far enough down the page. Sorry!

Apart from needing two pumps, does it work in the same manner as the copper coils herms that others have? Where is the temperature control located?

Should we move this to a dedicated thread (or does this already exist?)

Cheers Ken


----------



## kevin_smevin (13/8/10)

kenlock said:


> Yes, see it now. Obviously, I didn't go far enough down the page. Sorry!
> 
> Apart from needing two pumps, does it work in the same manner as the copper coils herms that others have? Where is the temperature control located?
> 
> ...



You might have to take some extra steps to make sure the wort your circulating through the plate chiller was free of particulate matter as this would ruin the plate chiller. Recirculating through the mash bed until the wort runs clear before starting the HERMS step may be enough, i dont know. I'd be pretty worried about it though


----------



## RussTaylor (13/8/10)

kenlock said:


> Yes, see it now. Obviously, I didn't go far enough down the page. Sorry!
> 
> Apart from needing two pumps, does it work in the same manner as the copper coils herms that others have? Where is the temperature control located?
> 
> ...



I'm subscribed to the HERMS thread so you can post your questions over there.


----------



## RussTaylor (13/8/10)

yum yum yum said:


> You might have to take some extra steps to make sure the wort your circulating through the plate chiller was free of particulate matter as this would ruin the plate chiller. Recirculating through the mash bed until the wort runs clear before starting the HERMS step may be enough, i dont know. I'd be pretty worried about it though



Not sure how I could ruin it but yes I am extra maticulous when cleaning. I don't recirculate first.


----------



## Ross (13/8/10)

rude said:


> no worries Brown Dog but after seeing Razz's post the scintex chiller looks pretty good
> 
> 50 plates at $171 to youre door & Aussie too
> 
> Whats youre thoughts on this chiller mate youre opinion is greatly appreciated




Rude, It's the surface that's important, not the number of plates. The Mashmaster IMO is a better value unit.
Plate for plate the Mashmaster is over 60% bigger.

Cheers Ross


----------



## DKS (13/8/10)

browndog said:


> And what pray tell is wrong with 304 grade stainless?



Browndog is probably to polite or humble to boast his knowledge so.... AFAIK and for general info
316 is more chloride resistant which maybe of benefit around salt water especially (eg; electrolysis, as with boats and boating gear) but for brewing beer, pfft ! 
304 should last a lifetime.
Daz


----------



## rude (13/8/10)

Thanks Ross, DKS, I ordered the 50 plate one today doh

Didnt do my maths too well there anyway have e-mailed them & will try to cancel the visa

Ordered on Friday Perth time so I should be allright

The mashmaster does look the goods

Thanks everyone for the tips


----------

